# How long/often do you walk your dog (DISTANCE)



## lancestar2

I just mapped out a wonderful route I want to start walking vida once spring is in bloom! it measures out to be 1.3 Miles. I could edit the route a bit if I had to but I was just wondering how often and long do you WALK your dog... 

I'm not talking about taking them out to potty as that usually means a 5-10min trip right outside. I still need to get in shape and the snow needs to melt but just wanted to get a figure on how much others walk (I think vida has much more energy than the avg chi. but still I'd like to get a general range)

I used to walk her downtown at the nearest park which was a huge park for a downtown but there was always so much going on that she spent most of the time watching the people and animals lol now she will be able to go for a walk and get some exercise! 

Also does anyone "run" with your chi even if it's a short distance I was just curious too.


----------



## doginthedesert

Kerri gets a 45 minute walk every day and a run with my husband (he is on roller blades) 2-4 times a week. I don't really trust his measurement skills but he thinks the run is about 2 miles. We often go on hikes for longer than that and Kerri can do a 6 mile hike easily.

Just remember you need to work up to it- and keep it consistent. Just like us, if you only exercise one day a week you are more likely to injure yourself and be sore, try to get walking every day! Also I don't recommend structured running with any dog until they are an adult, so you don't put unnecessary pressure on growing joints.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

When the weather is nice, we go for a walk everyday. Usually one long walk and a couple of smaller walks. I haven't actually clocked how far we walk, but she easily keeps up on hikes. Now that spring is arriving, we're starting to build her endurance again and we've been walking for approx. 30 mins-1 hr. at a brisk pace. In the summer, we take her hiking and she will often need a break, but is able to keep up with us. 

I personally don't like the idea of running a tiny dog, just because they're working so much harder to keep up. When you watch larger dog breeds run with a human, they're not really running, but slowly jogging. Usually people are running on cement of asphalt too, which is pretty hard on joints. I just don't think such a high impact sport is a good idea in a breed that commonly has joint issues. Just my opinion! Odie LOVES to run, but it's usually in a grassed area when she's free.


----------



## Moonfall

I walk him at least to the park daily and he runs off lead. Usually we go to the dog park, on a hike, or on my bike.

The minimum is a half hour run at the park. Max is around 5 miles of off lead walking along the river.

As for running, I do it. I also want to try doing jogging at some point when I am not hurting, but right now he runs alongside my bike for short distances.

You must be careful not to hurt them. I stop him before he seems tired- I have never actually seen him tired enough to lie down or give up on a walk or run. I don't think that is healthy. He always has energy to spare and I have never seen him pant. I have watched him sprint after huge dogs for ages and not tire but I still don't push it.

Some days I can't take him because of health stuff and if that is the case we play in the house. I can sit down and throw toys for him so he isn't too bored and sitting helps a bit for my pain.

As others have said do not work a pup hard. They need to just play the way they do, they are so fragile.


----------



## Kalisee

I walk her every day. She does not go pee outside. Actually, lately her instincts have kicked in and she will do it on her own if the mood strikes, but her walks are usually just for her to get out there and sniff things and stimulate her. She is very scared (still) on her walks but I persist.

I do not run with her outside. Our walks vary from up to 45 minutes and many 
times much more, it depends on the weather and what things need to be done. 

Good for you for making changes you will not regret!


----------



## FantasiaFarm

I need to start taking my unfit Chi out - she needs to lose weight and so do I. I will start off at 15 mins and work up to 45mins to an hour a day. Its been a very hot summer here, so now just waiting for it to cool down a bit more before I start.


----------



## lancestar2

1st I will point out that Vida is 2 years old this April so I don't think she is considred a puppy anymore... thought she is still my BABY at heart! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> When the weather is nice, we go for a walk everyday. Usually one long walk and a couple of smaller walks. I haven't actually clocked how far we walk, but she easily keeps up on hikes. Now that spring is arriving, we're starting to build her endurance again and we've been walking for approx. 30 mins-1 hr. at a brisk pace. In the summer, we take her hiking and she will often need a break, but is able to keep up with us.
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of running a tiny dog, just because they're working so much harder to keep up. When you watch larger dog breeds run with a human, they're not really running, but slowly jogging. Usually people are running on cement of asphalt too, which is pretty hard on joints. I just don't think such a high impact sport is a good idea in a breed that commonly has joint issues. Just my opinion! Odie LOVES to run, but it's usually in a grassed area when she's free.


Thank you for the post. I can hear from your post that during the winter she doesn't get walked as much which was another of my questions! Being that I live in Minnesota the ability to walk her is not year round but more like 6-8mo. Id say (though a few years ago it was about 10months!) I have selected a beatiful 1.3 mile trail and I think once it get's nice out we will start to walk just a bit for about 2-3 times a week and go from there. Also do you decrease the amount of walking in the fall as to ween her off of walks too?




Kalisee said:


> I walk her every day. She does not go pee outside. Actually, lately her instincts have kicked in and she will do it on her own if the mood strikes, but her walks are usually just for her to get out there and sniff things and stimulate her. She is very scared (still) on her walks but I persist.
> 
> I do not run with her outside. Our walks vary from up to 45 minutes and many
> times much more, it depends on the weather and what things need to be done.
> 
> Good for you for making changes you will not regret!


Thank you! That is good advice I think 2-3 times a week will be a good start maybe some weeks I could take her out more but for now I think that will be a realistic minimal walking route Also slowly expanding the distance might be good. There is just so many trails around here I think I'm more excited that Vida is! lol


Also I don't plan on running with Vida but I do want to try jogging a bit with her once I am able to start jogging myself lol probably only the distance of about 2-4 blocks because I think it would be good to help get her some exercise at a bit faster rate since she doesn't have a buddy chi to run and play with she just got me lol


----------



## Moonfall

I walk through the winter. Bundle up and get going, just because it is cold doesn't mean your dog doesn't need some exercise. Douglas won't walk in snow so we do only very short walks when there's snow on the ground but otherwise, unless it's below 20 or pouring freezing rain/sleet/something else disgusting, we walk. I bundle Douglas and myself up and we go anyway.


----------



## Mrs.J.

When it was just me and our Cocker Spaniel puppy, I walked a half a mile, twice a day. It was much warmer then, so we could. Then I started jogging and running with her.
She was stolen, and we eventually got a Chi. Since it's been so cold here I haven't been able to run, but we try and walk 1/4th a mile twice a day. It ends up to be about 1/4th a mile three times a week because of the cold... but once we're back in Vegas where it's warm, we'll start running again. All this walking and jogging has slowly built up her stamina so I'm sure we can start running once I can. If not, we'll just slow down and take it at her pace until she's ready


----------



## lancestar2

Moonfall said:


> I walk through the winter. Bundle up and get going, just because it is cold doesn't mean your dog doesn't need some exercise. Douglas won't walk in snow so we do only very short walks when there's snow on the ground but otherwise, unless it's below 20 or pouring freezing rain/sleet/something else disgusting, we walk. I bundle Douglas and myself up and we go anyway.


If you don't mind me asking where do you live? I live in Minnesota in the Twin Cities area During winter here such as this winter we experience weeks after weeks when the temp is always below freezing and maybe during the day at BEST it will warm up to 25F my chi hates wearing clothes so won't walk with clothes on lol ..she just stands there with a sad face and as if to say "WTF" Which makes me laugh and she starts wagging her tail just a bit and I usually cave and take them off anyways lol

Right now the snow pack is at least 1foot with drifts and such makes for very little space to walk I wish I lived in a better climate  but once I finish school I'm out of here! 

But I really do wish I could take her out safely year round


----------



## pupluv168

Talk to LS. She takes her dogs out year round for miles and miles of walking 4x daily all year round. She lives in Canada, which is as cold or colder than Minnesota. Other dog owners walk their dog all year round, there is nothing wrong with doing so as long as they are adequately warm. 

We live in NC and walk at least 1 mile every day. It's not unusual for us to walk 5 miles a day on weekends when I do not have school. We've had some 25 degree days this winter, and we still walked. I couldn't take the joy of walking from Toby no matter what the weather. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile

When we lived in WV our dogs got taken out on long walks weather it was cold and snowing or not. 

We live in TX now and Jaxx gets long walks no matter what the weather. It gets below freezing here in the Winter but in the Summer it gets 100+ and Jaxx still goes on his walks. 

I think dogs need exercise and sometimes it takes adapting to the weather but they still can be taken out on walks no matter what the weather. In the Summer we take plenty of water with us on Jaxx's walks and in the Winter Jaxx wears clothes but he still gets his walks no matter what. To me exercise is just part of keeping them healthy. If I would let Jaxx have his choice he might not go out in the cold or the rain but he doesn't get a choice and he goes on walks no matter what.


----------



## pupluv168

intent2smile said:


> When we lived in WV our dogs got taken out on long walks weather it was cold and snowing or not.
> 
> We live in TX now and Jaxx gets long walks no matter what the weather. It gets below freezing here in the Winter but in the Summer it gets 100+ and Jaxx still goes on his walks.
> 
> I think dogs need exercise and sometimes it takes adapting to the weather but they still can be taken out on walks no matter what the weather. In the Summer we take plenty of water with us on Jaxx's walks and in the Winter Jaxx wears clothes but he still gets his walks no matter what. To me exercise is just part of keeping them healthy. If I would let Jaxx have his choice he might not go out in the cold or the rain but he doesn't get a choice and he goes on walks no matter what.


Good point. Many in the warmer states regularly deal with the dangers of 100+F heat. In the summer Toby and I break our miles into shorter, faster, more frequent walks to prevent heat stroke. We also take lots of water breaks. 

In many ways the heat is more dangerous than the cold. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall

I'm in Idaho. Our daytime temps in winter generally range from as low as 15 degrees to as high as the occasional 40. Snow is common, ice even more so. Usually it is windy and the weather changes in seconds- you go out in the sun and come back drenched.

In the summer you are lucky if it drops below 90. Over 100 is not unusual.

I am a summer person. I like to be hot. But the winter...I barely leave my house. But Douglas still got his walks, except when I was bedbound for a bit.

He is a tiny dog. I bundle us both up and we go on walks. It is part of owning a dog.


----------



## lancestar2

intent2smile said:


> When we lived in WV our dogs got taken out on long walks weather it was cold and snowing or not.
> 
> We live in TX now and Jaxx gets long walks no matter what the weather. It gets below freezing here in the Winter but in the Summer it gets 100+ and Jaxx still goes on his walks.
> 
> I think dogs need exercise and sometimes it takes adapting to the weather but they still can be taken out on walks no matter what the weather. In the Summer we take plenty of water with us on Jaxx's walks and in the Winter Jaxx wears clothes but he still gets his walks no matter what. To me exercise is just part of keeping them healthy. If I would let Jaxx have his choice he might not go out in the cold or the rain but he doesn't get a choice and he goes on walks no matter what.


Every dog is different I just don't think your climate in WV is the same as MN while it is much closer than tx. Granted it may bet below freezing but freezing in tx is different than freezing in Minnesota winter. When everything is burred in feet of snow and the sidewalks are covered in ice perhaps they sprayed salt or sand to help keep it from being so slippery but you don't see that in tx  and maybe in the mountains of WV you might see the same climate.

But I have never seen anybody ever walking a dog more than 60ft from there door during the winter here. I just don't think so far anyone here lives in such a cold climate as I do though I wished I didn't lol I know the Twincities is the coldest metro area on average I think I would love to hear from anybody from the upper midwest such as MN, WI or around Chiago or even New England area away from the ocean. 

Again I go back to the fact that I NEVER see anyone walking a dog here in MN or if I do on the rarest of occasions it's a BIG dog. I don't mean to sound offensive or denying your "toughness" by claiming anyone lives in a warm weather area (how that would be a insult instead of compliment is beyond me lol ) I'm just really confused  I would consider it damaging to the dogs health if I started walking her now during winter.

1 dangerous walking on ice covered sidewalks
2 rougher on joints
3 dangerous cold 
4 toxic salts and sands (mn doesn't use natual salts and sands they are manufactured and you never know which road is salted or sanded with what type)
5 I could slip and end up hurting her!

Again I don't mean to imply anything but I just wondering if we live in a similar climate and or is it really safe to start walking her in such cold and on ice covered paths.


EDIT I will note that during the fall before the snow started to stick I could easily take Vida out for a short 10min walk as even if it was 22 or 28F degrees it was ok giving little to no ice so I understand why others can say "oh even if it's cold I can walk my dog just fine!"


----------



## woodard2009

When the weather is nice, we walk around the park then jog to the marina & run up & down a flight of stairs (about 20 stairs) 10 times, then walk/jog back to the car. I make her do whatever I can do. She's 7 years old.


----------



## intent2smile

lancestar2 said:


> Every dog is different I just don't think your climate in WV is the same as MN while it is much closer than tx. Granted it may bet below freezing but freezing in tx is different than freezing in Minnesota winter. When everything is burred in feet of snow and the sidewalks are covered in ice perhaps they sprayed salt or sand to help keep it from being so slippery but you don't see that in tx  and maybe in the mountains of WV you might see the same climate.
> 
> But I have never seen anybody ever walking a dog more than 60ft from there door during the winter here. I just don't think so far anyone here lives in such a cold climate as I do though I wished I didn't lol I know the Twincities is the coldest metro area on average I think I would love to hear from anybody from the upper midwest such as MN, WI or around Chiago or even New England area away from the ocean.
> 
> Again I go back to the fact that I NEVER see anyone walking a dog here in MN or if I do on the rarest of occasions it's a BIG dog. I don't mean to sound offensive or denying your "toughness" by claiming anyone lives in a warm weather area (how that would be a insult instead of compliment is beyond me lol ) I'm just really confused  I would consider it damaging to the dogs health if I started walking her now during winter.
> 
> 1 dangerous walking on ice covered sidewalks
> 2 rougher on joints
> 3 dangerous cold
> 4 toxic salts and sands (mn doesn't use natual salts and sands they are manufactured and you never know which road is salted or sanded with what type)
> 5 I could slip and end up hurting her!
> 
> Again I don't mean to imply anything but I just wondering if we live in a similar climate and or is it really safe to start walking her in such cold and on ice covered paths.
> 
> 
> EDIT I will note that during the fall before the snow started to stick I could easily take Vida out for a short 10min walk as even if it was 22 or 28F degrees it was ok giving little to no ice so I understand why others can say "oh even if it's cold I can walk my dog just fine!"


I grew up in the mountains of WV and I can tell you the winters are cold and long and it may not be as cold as MN and I cannot say because I have never lived in MN but where we lived it did get very cold. My dogs still went out even in the snow and cold. Yes TX weather is different but I would rather take a dog out in the cold than in 100+F and I still take Jaxx out even when it is 100+F.

1. I have never seen a dog fall on ice in my lifetime. Also there is protective cream for dogs paws to protect from cold, heat, ice, and salt.

2. Exercise helps with dogs joints so by not walking them in the winter it is harder for them and likely making their joints weak.

3. There are ways protect dogs from the elements, clothes, coats, and walks can be shortened. It gets very cold and snow in WV and my dogs went out on walks no matter what the temperature. WV mountains get cold, and snow. 

4. You could slip in the house and end up hurting her too. 

As Ashley mentioned LS lives in Canada with lots of snow and cold weather and walks her dogs every day for long walks no matter the weather. Her little Bella is less than 3 pounds and goes out in the snow and cold.

I agree that every dog is different as is every dog owner but for me I would always take my dog out for daily walks no matter what the weather unless it is dangerous such as hurricane or tornado. There is always ways to accommodate a walk in weather. There is also ways to get dogs used to clothes if they do not like them and need them for safety reasons although I have read that if you do not put clothes on a dog their bodies naturally accommodate to the cold. I believe that that dogs need exercise unless there is a health reason not to exercise but to me weather is not a reason not to exercise a dog. This is just my opinion and it is not right for everyone.


----------



## Jayda

pupluv168 said:


> Good point. Many in the warmer states regularly deal with the dangers of 100+F heat. In the summer Toby and I break our miles into shorter, faster, more frequent walks to prevent heat stroke. We also take lots of water breaks.
> 
> In many ways the heat is more dangerous than the cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I take Lady and Prince for a walk usually six days a week unless there is rain. We typically do one walk of 3-4 miles. I quoted pup luv because my two have gotten very good at this distance during the cooler fall and winter months. I know Lady was not keen on hot weather when I got her last May. She was a little pudgy then. She has trimmed down so I hope she will still like walks when it is hotter. I definitely had to work Lady up to that distance. It took about two months of gradually adding distance. Prince was a champ right from the start distance wise but I have yet see how he will do when it is warm/hot.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

lancestar2 said:


> Thank you for the post. I can hear from your post that during the winter she doesn't get walked as much which was another of my questions! Being that I live in Minnesota the ability to walk her is not year round but more like 6-8mo. Id say (though a few years ago it was about 10months!) I have selected a beatiful 1.3 mile trail and I think once it get's nice out we will start to walk just a bit for about 2-3 times a week and go from there. Also do you decrease the amount of walking in the fall as to ween her off of walks too?


We still walk in the winter, but the walks are shorter. Typically the rule here is that she won't tolerate temps of -10 C for very long, even when dressed. We live on a mountain overlooking a valley so we get pretty much no sun in the winter and wicked winds so sometimes the city temperature is deceiving. If there's a frost bite warning, we keep Odie inside and make sure she spends some of her energy. I know a couple of people whose animals have been severely affected by cold and I saw similar warning signs in Odie once.

I don't consciously decrease the amount of walking in the fall. As long as she's happy to go for a walk, I'll take her. If we have days that are super hot, we keep the walks shorter too or go out in the morning or late evening. 

All dogs are different though, of course! My last dog was a smaller breed and _loved_ walks so much that weather wasn't an issue. I think it's all about knowing your dog and what works for them.


----------



## ~LS~

lancestar2 said:


> I just mapped out a wonderful route I want to start walking vida once spring is in bloom! it measures out to be 1.3 Miles. I could edit the route a bit if I had to but I was just wondering how often and long do you WALK your dog...
> 
> I'm not talking about taking them out to potty as that usually means a 5-10min trip right outside. I still need to get in shape and the snow needs to melt but just wanted to get a figure on how much others walk (I think vida has much more energy than the avg chi. but still I'd like to get a general range)
> 
> I used to walk her downtown at the nearest park which was a huge park for a downtown but there was always so much going on that she spent most of the time watching the people and animals lol now she will be able to go for a walk and get some exercise!
> 
> Also does anyone "run" with your chi even if it's a short distance I was just curious too.






I don't calculate distances, we just walk for the pure enjoyment of it, as much and as often as our bodies and schedules allow. My dogs are walked four times per day, at 4am, then lunch, then after hubby's work and then before bed. They do walk all year, no excuses. During winter months all four of them wear coats and/or sweaters, as for paws I protect those by putting a mixture of Vaseline and baby powder, it's the so called mushers' mix, it works great. No matter the weather we always bring water with us on walks, and tiny snacks just in case we take longer than expected. My Basenji boys and my big Chi can outwalk hubby & I, but the little one Bella she needs small breaks, so we still walk the same just take moments to sit down let her rest a couple minutes, warm up/cool down, have a drink/have a tiny snack, etc. I don't run with my dogs because I'm ill and am in chronic pain which makes even walking a huge painful challenge, but we let them off leash so they could run in what we consider safe locations, also hubby runs with the Basenji boys and our big Chi Chanel, but Bella has LP so we avoid running her on purpose, if she desires to on her own that's fine. If you are not used to walking your dog much, I recommend starting slow, don't rush, you need to build up her endurance level before you can commit to long adventures. I think walking is vital to your dog's mental & physical well being, I think it's also beneficial to us, so it's a win win situation, don't think of it as a chore just enjoy it, the air, the trees, your pup, the sun, it's all good stuff, so just have fun with it.


----------



## 23083

Pico is a mix min pin chi most likely. He weighs almost 9 lb. And is very active with agility sessions twice a week. When the weather is nice, he can easily walk a 3 mile route daily and he loves it. He walks nicely on a loose leash which makes walks so much more fun for both of us!


----------



## lancestar2

on a positive note Vida got her 1st walk of 2013 last night we walked for about 15min though I didn't time it. Also today I walked her for another 10 min but all the sidewalks were flooded and full of snow and ice melting it was disapointing 

Might have to be a good week before the sidewalks start getting in decent shape Vida at moments was having a blast but at moments looked miserable being lead through huge puddles.. I'm debating on if I should try walking again tonight there is really no where she can walk yet everything is so awful out besides the blacktop next to the row of parking spots and the road (which It's way to unsafe to walk her on the road.)

any advice? I might take her for a walk around the parking lot garage's but besides that not much else I can take her as I got about 1/2 block down each side of the sidewalk before she wanted to give up ( and even that was me coaching her trying her to navigate the ice, snow and water lol)


----------



## MMS

We walk for at minimum 1 hour every day. That walk ALWAYS includes a structured run time. I walk all 3 dogs at once - 2 ~55lbs, and little 11 lb Stella. Stella keeps up, but I watch to make sure that she doesn't get overwhelmed. Usually I tire out before any of the dogs do. 

We go no matter the weather, so long as it's safe. If the sidewalks are so icy that I need ice skates to maneuver through them, we do a short trip around the block and play ball in the yard for longer. That is really the only time we wouldn't go. We walk in snow, sleet, rain, thunderstorms (those are my favorite!) no prob, Bob! Also, I always try to vary the route. Works the brain more, plus, I hope that it will help them find their way back home if they ever get lost -- knowing the neighborhood can make a big difference. When we start back I always say "Ok, let's go home!"


----------



## lancestar2

MMS said:


> We walk for at minimum 1 hour every day. That walk ALWAYS includes a structured run time. I walk all 3 dogs at once - 2 ~55lbs, and little 11 lb Stella. Stella keeps up, but I watch to make sure that she doesn't get overwhelmed. Usually I tire out before any of the dogs do.
> 
> We go no matter the weather, so long as it's safe. If the sidewalks are so icy that I need ice skates to maneuver through them, we do a short trip around the block and play ball in the yard for longer. That is really the only time we wouldn't go. We walk in snow, sleet, rain, thunderstorms (those are my favorite!) no prob, Bob! Also, I always try to vary the route. Works the brain more, plus, I hope that it will help them find their way back home if they ever get lost -- knowing the neighborhood can make a big difference. When we start back I always say "Ok, let's go home!"


wow that seems difficult running with 3 dogs and making sure they all are keeping up! and I though running at the gym and trying to hang onto my Ipod was challenging lol

well the sidewalks were flooded in spots with 2-3inches of water puddles that you can't walk around because of the great melting. I think within a week they will be gone once the blockage melts. I got my feet soaked which was not very fun lol 

Either way I'll try again tomorrow today it's day of rest I gave Vida a small taste of pizza and she threw up a bit  next time I'm at the store I'm gonna pick up an extra bag of dog treats and give her one when ever I feel guilty. No more pizza for her! ...which makes a person think if my dog get's sick on such a tiny bit wtf is this pizza crap doing to my body? 

Also If I can't get a good walk in with her tomorrow I just might drive a few blocks over and try to find a nice place to walk her a bit lol seems like alot more work than it should be but whenever I ask her "do you wan't to go outside" she starts wining and dancing lol I think she too is over on this winter


----------



## 3.2Whites

This coming June, we'll have had Pippen for 2 years. She is now five years old. Almost from day one, we had her out and about, introduced her to the bicycle...she'll run for four miles easy. She's enrolled thru obedience, trick-training class, tracking, and does full out big dog agility. It sounds like I am bragging but...okay I am. lol. But the point is...if your Chi can do it, and truly loves it, just go!!! Go, Pippen, Go!!!


----------



## MMS

lancestar2 said:


> wow that seems difficult running with 3 dogs and making sure they all are keeping up! and I though running at the gym and trying to hang onto my Ipod was challenging lol
> 
> well the sidewalks were flooded in spots with 2-3inches of water puddles that you can't walk around because of the great melting. I think within a week they will be gone once the blockage melts. I got my feet soaked which was not very fun lol
> 
> Either way I'll try again tomorrow today it's day of rest I gave Vida a small taste of pizza and she threw up a bit  next time I'm at the store I'm gonna pick up an extra bag of dog treats and give her one when ever I feel guilty. No more pizza for her! ...which makes a person think if my dog get's sick on such a tiny bit wtf is this pizza crap doing to my body?
> 
> Also If I can't get a good walk in with her tomorrow I just might drive a few blocks over and try to find a nice place to walk her a bit lol seems like alot more work than it should be but whenever I ask her "do you wan't to go outside" she starts wining and dancing lol I think she too is over on this winter


Actually, it's more difficult making sure they're all holding back to keep pace with me! They want to GO! Lol They're very good about it, though. The only one who really pulls is Stella -- we're still working on leash manners. She's good when it's just her, but she wants to be nose-lined with the other 2 at all times so she doesn't miss anything. We're working on it.

It never hurts to travel to where you CAN walk your pup. We don't always just walk out the front door. We go to various parks, walk around neighboring towns, and go visiting as well. The more places you take your pups, the more well rounded and less fearful they tend to be. I have seen it first hand! 

PS - "people food" is not dog friendly. Heck, most of it isn't people friendly. We make sure that even the treats we give out are high quality - no corn, wheat, soy, artificial colors or flavors. Don't feel guilty about making sure your dog is healthy by NOT giving garbage! Even if they do give you "The Face" :coolwink:


----------



## lancestar2

MMS said:


> Actually, it's more difficult making sure they're all holding back to keep pace with me! They want to GO! Lol They're very good about it, though. The only one who really pulls is Stella -- we're still working on leash manners. She's good when it's just her, but she wants to be nose-lined with the other 2 at all times so she doesn't miss anything. We're working on it.
> 
> It never hurts to travel to where you CAN walk your pup. We don't always just walk out the front door. We go to various parks, walk around neighboring towns, and go visiting as well. The more places you take your pups, the more well rounded and less fearful they tend to be. I have seen it first hand!
> 
> PS - "people food" is not dog friendly. Heck, most of it isn't people friendly. We make sure that even the treats we give out are high quality - no corn, wheat, soy, artificial colors or flavors. Don't feel guilty about making sure your dog is healthy by NOT giving garbage! Even if they do give you "The Face" :coolwink:


lol yea the face is usually what makes me cave haha... yea today I resisted the urge and did great.  Just yesterday I was at Subway drive through and they asked if doggie wanted a treat I said no in a insulting way I guess because they guy looked almost offended oh well but I doubt those treats are of good enough quality for my Vida 

Being that I used to live downtown Minneapolis and my car was a good 15min walk away it was very hard to go anywhere expect the local park which was pretty nice but kinda boring at the same time. I'm still getting used to living in a rural suburb townish... it's really a different way of thinking that I forgot plus I never had a dog before that I had to take care of by myself besides living downtown. I think this summer will be full of experimenting and learning.

One of the last hurdles I have to overcome is being able to walk 2 dogs at once I'm not sure I will be able to handle it yet and I'm glad I didn't get a 2nd dog yet but perhaps I just need to really walk with Vida and get to where she can walk great on a leash then a 2nd dog should be somewhat manageable if Vida is well behaved... 

I guess the more experience she gets walking the better she will be saddly the last few days have been really cold so no walking yet  although the sidewalks have improved alot. I have been playing with Vida a lot more indoors to help her get some workout time in the mean time..


----------



## LBChi

lancestar2 said:


> Every dog is different I just don't think your climate in WV is the same as MN while it is much closer than tx. Granted it may bet below freezing but freezing in tx is different than freezing in Minnesota winter. When everything is burred in feet of snow and the sidewalks are covered in ice perhaps they sprayed salt or sand to help keep it from being so slippery but you don't see that in tx  and maybe in the mountains of WV you might see the same climate.
> 
> But I have never seen anybody ever walking a dog more than 60ft from there door during the winter here. I just don't think so far anyone here lives in such a cold climate as I do though I wished I didn't lol I know the Twincities is the coldest metro area on average I think I would love to hear from anybody from the upper midwest such as MN, WI or around Chiago or even New England area away from the ocean.
> 
> Again I go back to the fact that I NEVER see anyone walking a dog here in MN or if I do on the rarest of occasions it's a BIG dog. I don't mean to sound offensive or denying your "toughness" by claiming anyone lives in a warm weather area (how that would be a insult instead of compliment is beyond me lol ) I'm just really confused  I would consider it damaging to the dogs health if I started walking her now during winter.
> 
> 1 dangerous walking on ice covered sidewalks
> 2 rougher on joints
> 3 dangerous cold
> 4 toxic salts and sands (mn doesn't use natual salts and sands they are manufactured and you never know which road is salted or sanded with what type)
> 5 I could slip and end up hurting her!
> 
> Again I don't mean to imply anything but I just wondering if we live in a similar climate and or is it really safe to start walking her in such cold and on ice covered paths.
> 
> 
> EDIT I will note that during the fall before the snow started to stick I could easily take Vida out for a short 10min walk as even if it was 22 or 28F degrees it was ok giving little to no ice so I understand why others can say "oh even if it's cold I can walk my dog just fine!"


I am in Minnesota, up near St. Cloud. It was COLD this winter, the ice and the wind were terrible. The wind made it feel -30F for several days. I do not take my babies out until its about 25F. Im so glad its finally starting to warm up. When you go out it being that cold and your snot freezes solid in your nose, and it hurts to breath I don't think it's safe for the little dogs to be out, they would freeze solid in no time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Ours all depends. We have a large fenced yard they get to run out there with the hounds every day. Walks depends on weather and what we are doing. It all depends.


----------



## lancestar2

LBChi said:


> I am in Minnesota, up near St. Cloud. It was COLD this winter, the ice and the wind were terrible. The wind made it feel -30F for several days. I do not take my babies out until its about 25F. Im so glad its finally starting to warm up. When you go out it being that cold and your snot freezes solid in your nose, and it hurts to breath I don't think it's safe for the little dogs to be out, they would freeze solid in no time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah thank you so much for your post! it's nice to get some feedback from somebody in the same climate and state instead of just assuming I knew what I was talking about lol. I was starting to second guess myself with all the other feedback.

For a moment it felt like it was spring but now it's been back into the freezing temps again. Maybe it has something to do with the ground freezing down several feet down that makes MN cold days 10x worse. Also I completely agree about the 25F rule I tend to say around 28F though it all depends on if it's not windy and if it's sunny then that means Vida could handle a few degrees colder. 

but for the most part we made it through the winter! ...I'm just glad we didnt have to many -20F or colder days! because when it's below -20F I get really worried my car might not start and I gotta make sure I run my car every 12-24 hours. I think it was a few years ago now we got about 11 days of the artic cold my god that type of cold over such a duration sure does drain a persons soul a bit 

Im to scared to check the forcast lol hope it's warmer the next few days! Even a low 40's day would be heavenly!


----------



## MMS

lancestar2 said:


> One of the last hurdles I have to overcome is being able to walk 2 dogs at once I'm not sure I will be able to handle it yet and I'm glad I didn't get a 2nd dog yet but perhaps I just need to really walk with Vida and get to where she can walk great on a leash then a 2nd dog should be somewhat manageable if Vida is well behaved...
> 
> I guess the more experience she gets walking the better she will be saddly the last few days have been really cold so no walking yet  although the sidewalks have improved alot. I have been playing with Vida a lot more indoors to help her get some workout time in the mean time..


It's best to walk them individually until they are both well mannered on leash. Then try to walk them together, and watch all that disappear as they try to race each other and both be the leader. You pretty much disappear (at least that has been my experience, with my own dogs and with my clients). Not that you have to worry about that right now.


----------



## lancestar2

MMS said:


> It's best to walk them individually until they are both well mannered on leash. Then try to walk them together, and watch all that disappear as they try to race each other and both be the leader. You pretty much disappear (at least that has been my experience, with my own dogs and with my clients). Not that you have to worry about that right now.


thanks for your input while I may not have to worry about it now I do like to be prepared and know what I'm in for before making a decision and being able to commit to it. I almost wish I could just tie them together on one leash you know like how you tie two horses together to pull a wagon lol I guess I will just focus on training Vida to be well behaved on the leash.


----------



## LBChi

This year was especially cold, and windy but we had been spoiled the last couple years, I guess it was due. There were a lot of days we were much colder than Alaska! 
Its going to be nice this week, if you call 40's nice lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2

LBChi said:


> This year was especially cold, and windy but we had been spoiled the last couple years, I guess it was due. There were a lot of days we were much colder than Alaska!
> Its going to be nice this week, if you call 40's nice lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


low 40's means most piles of snow and ice are melting and the ground is thawing :cheer: ...which is making progress to me and my Vida being able to start going on some nice walks 

Like today it's about 40 and sunny I think I gonna take Vida for a short 15min walk or so to help her get to stretch her legs and enjoy a little sun! for this part of the year from transiting from winter to spring weather 40 is AMAZING and I can't complain.


----------



## LBChi

I love spring! After the snow and ice melt a the mud dries up. Oh and the streets get cleaned. We spend most of our time outdoors. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I used to live by a trail, and would go up to the next highway it crossed, which was a little over a mile and a half. We would stop there and rest and get a drink, then head back, making the whole trip a little over 3 miles. Unfortunately we don't go on many walks now with the cold weather since I have Gabriel as well. But it's been warm enough lately where I can bundle him up and plop him in the stroller and take Venus for a walk. Because it's still chilly though I only have Gabe out for about a 20 minute walk. I get a couple miles in where SO is home to stay with Gabe though!


----------



## lancestar2

LBChi said:


> I love spring! After the snow and ice melt a the mud dries up. Oh and the streets get cleaned. We spend most of our time outdoors.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha same here just walked Vida tonight right before it got to dark out as at night there is not enough street lights that I would feel safe to walk at night. It was super muddy so now I'm onto complaining about the mud as the standing water ice and snow are mostly gone! 



lilbabyvenus said:


> I used to live by a trail, and would go up to the next highway it crossed, which was a little over a mile and a half. We would stop there and rest and get a drink, then head back, making the whole trip a little over 3 miles. Unfortunately we don't go on many walks now with the cold weather since I have Gabriel as well. But it's been warm enough lately where I can bundle him up and plop him in the stroller and take Venus for a walk. Because it's still chilly though I only have Gabe out for about a 20 minute walk. I get a couple miles in where SO is home to stay with Gabe though!


oh my goodness I am so out of shape lol I was out with Vida for about 10-20 min and all we got through was 2,000 ft. (thanks Google distances!) I guess it's still a decent starting point to improve upon but my back was hurting and it was getting dark too hopefully we can add maybe a bit more every time


----------



## LittleGemma

Gemma doesn't go out for "walks" much in the winter. She just won't do it. I have tried all winter, and after 5-10 minutes she completely stops and start crying. The whole time we are "walking" she stops every 1 or 2 minutes and shakes and resists moving. She is not bad at walking on a leash because she is walking perfectly when the snow and ice are cleared, it's just she can't handle the cold on her feet. It's very unpleasant for both me and her when she's crying, so I just take her outside for some fresh air for a few minutes usually then we go back in. We play fetch inside so she still gets exercise when it is too cold for her outside.

In the spring and summer, however, she gets at least an hour of exercise outdoors daily. Since the ice has melted from the sidewalks, she has no problems going for 30+ minute walks at a time already. When it is truly summer, she can walk for hours on end without stopping, I just bring water for her. This past Friday it was fairly warm, 8 degrees Celsius, and she walked over an hour straight and never slowed down. Sadly it snowed again this weekend so the temperature dropped back down in the negatives, but I hope that warm weather comes back soon, and so does Gemma!


----------



## Libsy

*My Jesse loves to walk*

His first walk is at 7:30 am, and this is a nice time because the sun is out and the air is fresh. He does his business and we stay out a bit longer just to get so e exercise.,we,walk,for,about 30 minutes. After breakfast he goes back to sleep and when he gets up or I am ready for him to go out with me so,we here, we have a brief walk of 15-20 minutes. At around 2:00 pm we go to the dog park and he runs around and plays with other dogs for about an hour. Then after dinner we have a Long walk which could be an hour. 


I am grateful that he likes to walk because it gives me exercise too. I am amazed at how fast those little legs can go. He has a healthy appetite,yet he is athletic and fit because he loves to walk so much.


----------

